

Eric Schmidt worried about privacy risk posed by civilian drones - onosendai
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/google-head-worried-about-privacy-risk-posed-by-civilian-drones/

======
michaelpinto
Google has a fleet of automobiles that shoot pictures of every house on the
planet without an opt-in and is planning eye-glasses that record everything
that a person will see and upload it to google — yet Eric Schmidt worried
about individuals having that same personal power.

~~~
gvb
My inner cynic says Google has already collected aerial and street level
photography at great expense. Thus it is in their best interests to keep the
barrier of entry high for competitors, leading to their desire to suppress any
technology that can recreate their mapping imagery at a lower cost.

